# loaders



## lazysnowman (Feb 4, 2011)

hey guys new to this site and interested in getting a loader any idea's?


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

Volvo L-70, my favorite =D


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

lazysnowman;1232833 said:


> hey guys new to this site and interested in getting a loader any idea's?


It would be helpful if you explained your operation to answer that question.I'm a Deere man,so theres the 444 ,544 ,and 644 for starters. Basically,1,2, and 3 yd rigs respectively.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

My 544J has a 3yd bucket and weighs about the same as a 930G. When I bought it I was shopping for a 3 yard loader. I hope I didn't buy a 2 yard loader.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

DGODGR;1234678 said:


> My 544J has a 3yd bucket and weighs about the same as a 930G. When I bought it I was shopping for a 3 yard loader. I hope I didn't buy a 2 yard loader.


I'm old school.I haven't been on a J or anything close late,late model in a while,but like I said in the other post,traditionally a 1 yd. machine was the 444,2 yd. was the 544, and the 3 yd. the 644.I'm talking now the standard digging bucket,NOT a light materials bucket.I'm sure Deere has increased power and weights on each newer version,but I can't imagine a standard 3 yd. digging bucket on any 544.Deere usually has a stamped placard on the corner of the back of the bucket.What yardage does it say?


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

It's a 3 yard bucket (even the label on the bucket says so) and it has no problem filling it. It is not a light materials bucket either. It's been a good machine so far. I find that it's much harder to grade than the Cats that I am used to. I think it is because of the way the bucket bottom is designed. It's the first Deere that I have owned.


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

Most of the 444's I have seen are 2.5cy my 310se has a 1.5cy


----------

